# NB Question



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Hello Yall! I have just been reading the previous post...I saw where someone said they switched foods because Natural Balance Duck and Potato had changed their formula.......I got the NB duck and potato because so many of you here recommended it....My hubby just went to the feed store and bought 2 12.50 pound bags of it. So is it not good for them anymore?



Hugs, Blanche


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't feed NB, but I think the reason people got upset is some dogs have a hard time switching foods, so the new formula may have caused loose stools for a little bit. I'm sure its still a fine food.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

my dogs are on it b/c my basset has food allergies. they all do great on it


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It's still a good food. My 2 eat it, I switch between the duck & potato,venison & sweet potato & the reduced calorie all the time. They're fine with it.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Gigi eats it just fine


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It's still a great food.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thank yall so much for answering me.....I'm so glad it's still a good food, because we just bought 2 big bags of it....after this runs out I think I'll get the sweet potato and venison again...only thing about that is that the pieces are so big that I have to chop them manually.....I wish the sweet potato and venison came in small bites also.



Hugs, Blanche


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

You may want to change the food slowly when you switch back to the sweet potato & venison. Even if they're the same brand, they still need to be treated as new food.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I use it for CeeCee and Rain too!!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (poptart @ Nov 4 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=847372


> Hello Yall! I have just been reading the previous post...I saw where someone said they switched foods because Natural Balance Duck and Potato had changed their formula.......I got the NB duck and potato because so many of you here recommended it....My hubby just went to the feed store and bought 2 12.50 pound bags of it. So is it not good for them anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs, Blanche[/B]


Yeah that was me who had a bad attitude with NB because Ollie had been eating the "old" formula and I couldn't figure out why his tummy was upset and realized it was a new bag. Ollie's tummy is a little sensitive anyway--but I have noticed in recent months (he just turned 3) that's it's not as bad as when he was younger. I may try it again at some point. But I still think that when a manufacturer changes a formula it should say it on the bag "new formula." I mean, how hard is that?? It would take time and effort and money to make new bags, yes. Had it not made Ollie's stomach upset I wouldn't have cared. It's hard when you have a dog that can't eat hardly anything, you finally find something, then suddenly it doesn't work anymore. it made me question their integrity.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm sorry, but I can't get behind a food whose first ingredient is potato.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Nov 6 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848292


> I'm sorry, but I can't get behind a food whose first ingredient is potato.[/B]


I gave up on feeding Micky any Natural Balance food. They seem to have a love affair with potatoes. Micky is allergic to potatoes. They give him awful tear stains. Almost all of the NB foods now contain either potato protein or potato fiber. I think the Lamb and Rice is the only NB food left without some form of potato product.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Nov 6 2009, 07:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848292


> I'm sorry, but I can't get behind a food whose first ingredient is potato.[/B]



I've wondered about that myself. Why is potato being the first ingredient an okay thing? Seems like having a meat listed there would be better. But, then I think Chocolate is one of the essential food groups, the one at the bottom of the pyramid. 

Joking about the chocolate, but serious about the question.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm... why is potato bad?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Lindy @ Nov 6 2009, 08:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848292


> I'm sorry, but I can't get behind a food whose first ingredient is potato.[/B]


I've been wondering the same thing. Not that potato is bad, but as the first ingredient... Idk, every article I read said meat should be the first.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Nov 7 2009, 01:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=848407


> Hmmm... why is potato bad?[/B]


It's not "bad", its just that you'd think a food would be better if meat was the 1st ingredient, since most foods list their ingredients in the order that they contain most of. Potato can be used as filler. It's really just carb. The only difference is its not grain. But in my opinion, its not that much better than corn or wheat. I do agree with using Sweet Potato as a carb though, since Sweet Potatoes are orange and colorful. Most potatoes are white, with not color. In veggies, color usually equals healthy and full of nutrients. Pale things tend to not have too many nutrients. Think white bread, pasta, rice, etc. Those things are pale, but spinach, red bell peppers, blueberries, apples, etc. Those things are all very colorful and are chock full of nutrients. Sorry for the ramble, it just gets to me that NB uses so many potato products that my Micky can't eat.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Potato and/or potato products are in the top tier of ingredients! So, I'm thinking way more potato than meat, and potato is in the nightshade family of veggies. To me, not a good combo for health. But, that's just an opinion.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

WOW!! Now I am sooooo totally confused....Thought I was doing a good thing feeding NB Potato & Duck......So I guess I should be getting something that says mear first??


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Don't throw out your food, finish it up, and in the meantime, do some research on dog food. You will eventually find something you are very comfortable feeding. Good Eating!


----------

